# Crypt color



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know much about crypts, so I was hoping someone could help on knowing what color a crypt will be.

A lot of crypts were green when I bought them but with time they have changed to brown or red.

Can someone tell me of a few species of crypts that will stay green?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

*Green Crypts*

C. ciliata, C. lingua, C. lucens, C. parva, C. pontederiifolia, C. wendtii 'Green', C. willisii


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for your help,

So all of the following crypts stay green, are any considered light green?

C. ciliata, C. lingua, C. lucens, C. parva, C. pontederiifolia, C. wendtii 'Green', C. willisii 

Bill


----------



## Aquaspot (Jan 19, 2006)

What's considered light to you? 

We would think that C. willisii is the lightest green among the listed. It exibits an olive green coloration.
C. lucens has a deeper green coloration... and the rest are just... green!


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats what I needed, it really helps to keep me from buying what I think are green crypts for my scape and having them turn brown. This really throws off the look of your scape. Most of the crypts have a nice brownish - red color but it's just that they don't go with the scape.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

